# How to post pictures for a Newbie :)



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I wasn't able to upload pictures of my lil ones directly here, but I did do a photobucket album. How do I post that here? Do I just copy and paste the link? thank you for being patient with the new girl


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok.

right click on desired photo ad click on properties. then highlight the pics' url address and right click on the high lighted words, click on copy then go back to TGS (it helps if theyre in different windows in case you didnt copy it just right) and on the page that your typing on there are buttons Img under the subject. click on that and will pop up, click between ][ and right click, then paste the url into the space...thats it!

this only works if the pics are already on the internet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

copy [control-C] the URL or the IMG option (if your cursor is over the picture they show up under it)

select new topic or reply to a topic, past [control-V] in the message field -- wala


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow stacey..i must have been doing it the hard way. mine looks like a novel and yours is just two lines. :doh: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> wow stacey..i must have been doing it the hard way. mine looks like a novel and yours is just two lines. :doh: :wink:


Now you have a different way of posting it -- which is not incorrect - but I figured until she is more comfortable a simpler way might be a bit more helpful


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

THanks so much!


----------

